# My Coustomers Please Read



## Wolfdancer (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello
Well its happened again. Paypal has locked up my account. I had a coustomer that bought a very large slab of redwood and some lacewood boards back on March 4th 2010. He cut up the boards and sanded them and used them. Then for what ever reason on the 16th of this mounth filed a complaint with his credit card company to get his money back. So the credit card company took the money from paypal and then paypal locked up my account as there was not enough money in there to cover the $550.00 dollars that he claimed for untill the investagation can be completed. They say that this can take up to 90 days. So once again I sit here needing to ship you folks your wood as well as others that bought from my web site and ebay and I cant as I dont have any money. I am 350.00 dollars in the hole or the red however you want to call it. As soon as I can get anything done or get some money I will start shipping again. This bad luck dark cload has been over my head for 2 years now. Is there an end to it. I am ready to just sell everything out and give up. ANy questions please ask.

Thanks Rod


----------



## SteveG (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I will be patient while you get things worked out.  It is good to know what is happening, instead of just wondering.
SteveGuzy


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 17, 2010)

What a revoltin' development this is. All kidding aside, something similar happened to me over a sale of a phone. Paypal came back forty five days after the sale was complete and debited my account. I lost.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 17, 2010)

That just sucks! Hope you can get it resolved quickly! good luck!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a lawyer friend who just went through the same thing. He didn't get his item returned and he won. However, Paypal is not a friend to the seller.


----------



## socdad (Jun 18, 2010)

*fyi*

For what it is worth … I received an email saying my PayPal account was “temporally restricted”. It was asking for ID information; SS #, bank account #, credit card #’s … to restore my account. Contacted PayPal and it turned out to be an attempted at identity theft.  Just thought it was worth the warning …


----------



## elody21 (Jun 18, 2010)

socdad said:


> For what it is worth … I received an email saying my PayPal account was “temporally restricted”. It was asking for ID information; SS #, bank account #, credit card #’s … to restore my account. Contacted PayPal and it turned out to be an attempted at identity theft.  Just thought it was worth the warning …




Be careful, I get these fake e-mail at least once a week!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 18, 2010)

Rodney,

Stop thinking that way and the weather will clear.

I have ordered and payed more than two weeks ago and also a quite substantial amount to support you and I have not received my wood yet, can you please pm me to give me an update since this order was placed before your account was locked.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 18, 2010)

socdad said:


> For what it is worth … I received an email saying my PayPal account was “temporally restricted”. It was asking for ID information; SS #, bank account #, credit card #’s … to restore my account. Contacted PayPal and it turned out to be an attempted at identity theft.  Just thought it was worth the warning …


Why are you whispering??


----------



## socdad (Jun 18, 2010)

> Why are you whispering??


 
Didn't know I was ....


----------



## fotographik (Jun 18, 2010)

Similar thing happened to me....I never use PayPal anymore... not worth the headaches! I hope things turn out for the best for you.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 18, 2010)

so,you are saying that paypal can do a reversal of the money you recieved to, without giving you a warning?
that, sucks!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 18, 2010)

socdad said:


> Didn't know I was ....


Ah that is better for these old, tired eyes. Thank you. Your words are important. 
John


----------



## CSue (Jun 18, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about that!  Seems like they should give you a couple of days warning. 

Hope it works out.  Doesn't seem right if he has it all cut and sanded and all.


----------



## Parson (Jun 18, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Paypal is not a friend to the seller.



Paypal is not a friend to the buyer either. I was sent the wrong car part from a junk yard and the payment was deducted from my paypal balance.

You never get your money back if you don't charge it on a credit card through paypal... which taught me that I must empty my paypal account every single time I get paid through it so others can't take my money one way or another.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2010)

Parson said:


> Paypal is not a friend to the buyer either. I was sent the wrong car part from a junk yard and the payment was deducted from my paypal balance.
> 
> You never get your money back if you don't charge it on a credit card through paypal... which taught me that I must empty my paypal account every single time I get paid through it so others can't take my money one way or another.


DITTO,empty the account as soon as possible. That is the lesson that I learned.


----------



## arw01 (Jun 19, 2010)

I also have items paid for in May, LONG BEFORE this paypal account issue that have not been shipped.

Alan


----------



## avbill (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a lesson to be had here.  Ebay, Paypal have no national protection from   congress.   The use of Credit cards ONLY  should be used               if you use one on the internet.  These large corporations only have mail.  There is no phone number for you to talk to a representative.  A pain in the rear.  So start  writing your congressperson for better  laws.  

Snail mail is protected. by interstate commerce laws.  with internet sales  I'm not sure    if there is that protection.  

twice I had problems  I identify was stolen  I took three years to clean up.  And a internet sale of over $2000. that my son   did  against my decision, he was 17 years old  Although he sent  the money by snail mail. He never receive the product. I called the FBI and the person was picked up on interstate  commerce law.  within 24hours.  We did get our money back. - because of the interstate  law.  

Just be careful.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2010)

I think we need to pay a visit to this guy who got the refund.


----------



## philb (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anybody heard from wolfdancer since he posted this? Been trying to get hold him for a few weeks now? Tried PMs and emails?

Phil


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Common*



socdad said:


> For what it is worth … I received an email saying my PayPal account was “temporally restricted”. It was asking for ID information; SS #, bank account #, credit card #’s … to restore my account. Contacted PayPal and it turned out to be an attempted at identity theft. Just thought it was worth the warning …


 
That is not an uncommon thing....forward it to spoof@paypal.com if you get one.  I seem to get one of those and about two eBay related every month.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 2, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> That is not an uncommon thing....forward it to spoof@paypal.com if you get one.  I seem to get one of those and about two eBay related every month.



I got it on one of my accounts, but it was real, I had to send them all kinds of crap. They froze my woodchuck account and it took two weeks to get things straightened out,  But I did send the original email to spoof, they sent me one back and I had to call them, so far I've had that account restricted to holding my funds for 21 days, or till I get positive feed back fro eBay, the sad thing is I don't sell on eBay. PayPal is a pain in the Arse to deal with if you have a problem. I've never had a charge back on either account, in fact I just opened the woodchuck account when I opened the new shop. you either play by their whims and wishes or you don't play.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Identity*



bitshird said:


> I got it on one of my accounts, but it was real, I had to send them all kinds of crap. They froze my woodchuck account and it took two weeks to get things straightened out, But I did send the original email to spoof, they sent me one back and I had to call them, so far I've had that account restricted to holding my funds for 21 days, or till I get positive feed back fro eBay, the sad thing is I don't sell on eBay. PayPal is a pain in the Arse to deal with if you have a problem. I've never had a charge back on either account, in fact I just opened the woodchuck account when I opened the new shop. you either play by their whims and wishes or you don't play.


 
Neither PayPal nor eBay should ever ask you for information via email.  At most they should ask you to log in to your account (don't ever do that via a link) and go to something on your site.


----------



## philb (Aug 2, 2010)

But has anyone heard from him?? 

Ive had a few Paypal spoofs myself very annoying! But im guessing this was legit as he couldn't get into his account?

PHIL


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wolfdancer said:


> Hello
> Well its happened again. Paypal has locked up my account. I had a coustomer that bought a very large slab of redwood and some lacewood boards back on March 4th 2010. He cut up the boards and sanded them and used them. Then for what ever reason on the 16th of this mounth filed a complaint with his credit card company to get his money back. So the credit card company took the money from paypal and then paypal locked up my account as there was not enough money in there to cover the $550.00 dollars that he claimed for untill the investagation can be completed. They say that this can take up to 90 days. So once again I sit here needing to ship you folks your wood as well as others that bought from my web site and ebay and I cant as I dont have any money. I am 350.00 dollars in the hole or the red however you want to call it. As soon as I can get anything done or get some money I will start shipping again. This bad luck dark cload has been over my head for 2 years now. Is there an end to it. I am ready to just sell everything out and give up. ANy questions please ask.
> 
> Thanks Rod


 

This is the reason I do not use PayPal.  No warning, no way of appealing until their investigation is complete(and it is normally 180 days, not 90 days), and just hope and pray they don't charge you an investigation fee or go into your bank account to get the monies!  (they can, check out that legal document called the TOS)

Been there done that, over a $95 optic for a compound bow.  Customer wasn't satisified and wanted his money back...not a problem with me, but he didn't want to send the optic back.  PayPal frozen my account for 180 days, refunded the money(never got my optic back), then charged me $1,800.00 for an investigation fee.....  Don't get me started.

Wish you the best of luck!!!



Scott (PayPal just suxs) B


----------



## phillywood (Aug 2, 2010)

Am I correct to say that so the seller has to take the shaft? and, also, what's up with not getting the product back?


----------



## mrburls (Aug 2, 2010)

philbaldwin said:


> Has anybody heard from wolfdancer since he posted this? Been trying to get hold him for a few weeks now? Tried PMs and emails?
> 
> Phil


 

If you hear from him let me know. I have PM him numerous times about an order I paid for weeks back and not heard a thing from him. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## philb (Aug 2, 2010)

mrburls said:


> If you hear from him let me know. I have PM him numerous times about an order I paid for weeks back and not heard a thing from him.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"



Let me know if you do? I see he's been online today, and has been for a  few days the last week. But tried personal email and PM and nothing?

Very strange as Ive dealt with him a lot, and normally gives a very fast response and service?

Hope all is well!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 2, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Neither PayPal nor eBay should ever ask you for information via email.  At most they should ask you to log in to your account (don't ever do that via a link) and go to something on your site.



They didn't send me an email telling me what they needed, I had to go thriugh their fraud resolution center, My account actually was locked out, I could receive money, but couldn't transfer or withdraw or even ship with it which was a pain in the butt cause I had three orders on it, And their fraud resolution division doesn't hurry at all, I had to Fax them  a copy of a photo ID, some proof that I was a legal registered business a utility bill and a copy of my last bank statement, seriously it took almost three weeks to get my account released, I've been dealing with PayPal since 1999 I think it was, this was the first time I ever had any trouble. I've heard all of the horror stories about them locking someone bank account if it is tied to a PayPal account, I have one that is, and my main account that's not, something through up a red flag when I applied for the Debit card, it turns out that when I signed up for this account I used my home phone number but when I applied for the Debit card I used the shop number, and Experian  red flagged my account. I got it straight and my account opened back up but I'm very selective how much I run through it now.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*lawyer*



SDB777 said:


> This is the reason I do not use PayPal. No warning, no way of appealing until their investigation is complete(and it is normally 180 days, not 90 days), and just hope and pray they don't charge you an investigation fee or go into your bank account to get the monies! (they can, check out that legal document called the TOS)
> 
> Been there done that, over a $95 optic for a compound bow. Customer wasn't satisified and wanted his money back...not a problem with me, but he didn't want to send the optic back. PayPal frozen my account for 180 days, refunded the money(never got my optic back), then charged me $1,800.00 for an investigation fee..... Don't get me started.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience...sent a copy of everything to the state attorney general's office and filed a complaint against the bank...the AG made contact and the issue got resolved such that if the item was returned (registered, receipt signature required) I woud return the money. The guy probably broke the optic...which is why he didn't return it.


----------



## philb (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone heard anything from him since this? 

He emailed me about 5 weeks ago, but he's not been answering since then!??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 14, 2010)

philbaldwin said:


> Anyone heard anything from him since this?
> 
> He emailed me about 5 weeks ago, but he's not been answering since then!??



Hasn't been on the forum in two weeks:

Last Activity: 08-30-2010 06:08 PM


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 14, 2010)

Just a FWIW, we (Dawn) purchased a large order of blanks from Rodney.  I think he will be happier having us sell them, than he was with the "detail work" of shipping and processing payment.

Check out Exotics in the next couple weeks to see all the burls Rodney provided----NICE blanks!!!

We hope this will work out better for everyone.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 14, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Parson said:
> 
> 
> > Paypal is not a friend to the buyer either. I was sent the wrong car part from a junk yard and the payment was deducted from my paypal balance.
> ...



Ditto & Ditto.. same here... dump the account as soon as receive payment.


----------



## philb (Nov 1, 2010)

So anyone heard from him yet? As I know a couple of members still have orders awaiting??

Communication seems to have died! Only been 5 months now!!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 1, 2010)

philbaldwin said:


> So anyone heard from him yet? As I know a couple of members still have orders awaiting??
> 
> Communication seems to have died! Only been 5 months now!!



9/24 since he was on here last.   If you're looking for a response, I'd pick up the phone.   I was able to get his website off his profile and his website has a phone # for contact.


----------



## Verne (Nov 1, 2010)

Exactly why I quit paypal long, long ago.
Vern


----------



## arw01 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rodney still owes me my blanks from many months ago.

So perhaps with his new found monies from selling to Exotic Blanks, he can send me mine or at least refund me.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Just a FWIW, we (Dawn) purchased a large order of blanks from Rodney. I think he will be happier having us sell them, than he was with the "detail work" of shipping and processing payment.
> 
> Check out Exotics in the next couple weeks to see all the burls Rodney provided----NICE blanks!!!
> 
> We hope this will work out better for everyone.


 
If I read this right---------Ed should be able to contact Rodney.
I don't know if it will help you folks get your items or not but the site admin really doesn't like seeing this kind of service.


----------



## philb (Nov 1, 2010)

Ive had nothing but good service in the past! Probably 10 good sized orders from Rodney, all meeting or exceeding expectations in what I was going to receive. That's why Im so confused as to how this last order has panned out.


----------



## philb (Nov 2, 2010)

Is anyone else waiting on Orders still?


----------



## arw01 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have pm'd Rodney again to remind him he still owes some blanks or a refund from last May.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 2, 2010)

You may have better luck contacting him on Facebook, I was asking him about some HRB a week or so ago, he has some?? but no way to cut it up. he got evicted from his shop AGAIN


----------



## corian king (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like some people have lost out here....


----------



## Padre (Nov 2, 2010)

He's still taking orders on line.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 2, 2010)

I also had problems receiving two orders from him. Orders were placed in May/June.  After long delay, attempted many, multiple attempts to contact Rodney.  Finally got SOMETHING, but it was not what I ordered, and suitable only for the trash can.  I gave up, and decided to forget about it.  I am responding to this thread, as I see others are having problems. I make no suggestions, but hopefully this info is useful to some.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 2, 2010)

corian king said:


> Sounds like some people have lost out here....



I don't know, Rodney has been around a while, and he has gone through some rough times, I do know that when I have bought wood from him it has always been exceptional quality, I'm hoping this current rough patch smooths out soon for him!!


----------



## philb (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeh I've ordered many times from him too and they've been very good.  And am also sympathetic to his problems. But seems a long time since May/June to have no communication on what's going on and it's obviously not just me waiting. 

Phil


----------



## Tom D (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can let us know who the customer is so we will not deal with that person.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 2, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I think we need to pay a visit to this guy who got the refund.



I tend to concur to this proposition.  To start work on the boards and then ask for a complete refund?  Oh my.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 2, 2010)

If you review his website, you will see that nothing new has been added since last June. It may be another dead end.


----------



## philb (Nov 3, 2010)

The last contact I had was in August.

If anyone has contacts with him, can you let the forum know, just so customers including myself can get some confirmation on what's happening from Rodney himself? 
I still want the order, but if that's not feasible then a refund is fine also!!

Phil


----------



## RHossack (Nov 6, 2010)

philbaldwin said:


> Is anyone else waiting on Orders still?



yes ... he said he was going to send mine but nothing.


----------

